# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even Voorstellen

## Ikke69

Ik wil me even voorstellen,

Ik ben een vrouw van 42.
De liefde van mijn leven ontmoet.
En we willen graag proberen om zwanger te worden.

----------


## Karin63

Van harte welkom op het forum Ikke69.
Hopelijk gaat jullie wens snel in vervulling!

Groetjes van Karin  :Smile:

----------

